# PLEASE HELP!!! betta revive?



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am SOOO annoyed with my mom! well, my crowntail seems to have some tail damage, and I asked my mom to take me to the PetCo to buy aquarium salt, as I was instructed to do by several members. she says we cn go after school, but what does she do? she goes to PetCo without me and buys this betta revive stuff! 

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=102424&Ntt=betta revive&OneResultRedirect=1 

and I had told her what i needed but she bought anyway! if she was going to go without me, she could have at least bought the right stuff! GRRRRRRR!!!! :evil: anyway, my question is can i still use it? these are the ingredients: 

Water, neomycin sulfate (<10%), methylene blue (<0.5%), proprietary polymer mixture, buffers, EDTA, malachite green chloride (<0.01%), cyanocobalamin and electrolytes. 

thanks everyone! :-D


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I would leave it in the package and return it. This medication is kind of like a weak mixture of everything under the sun--meds for ammonia poisoning, antibiotics, meds for external parasites, and salt. The problem with it is that each ingredient is so weak that it won't really help, and I personally don't believe in exposing fish to things like malachite green and antibiotics when it's of no help to them--it will only do harm in the long run.

You can check your kitchen for kosher salt--kosher salt is often used for cooking and it's the exact same thing as aquarium salt. The only difference between aquarium salt/kosher salt and regular table salt is the fact that normal table salt has iodine in it, which is good for us, but toxic to fish. Aquarium salt and kosher salt don't have any of these additives, so either one is safe to use.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

all we have is iodized salt. :-( but thank you! maybe i can convince my dad to take me to petco


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I consider Betta Revive when nothing else is working or I can't figure out what is wrong. It's really only a last resort.


----------

